# Injured Green Terror



## Morkaleb (Apr 11, 2012)

So my GTC and my oscar have been sharing a tank for quite some time. these two fish are about the same size. recently, my oscar has decided that it no longer liked sharing a tank with my gtc and has rather brutally injured it. My GTC has been injured rather badly, with ragged bits of skin hanging loose. I've seperated the, put the GTC in my hospital tank, and I am treating it with Erythromycin and aquarium salt.

Any further suggestion or better ideas would be appreciated.
ps the GTC is swimming fine, still appears to be energeic and healthy, aside from the mangled skin and scales, and it will now be returning to the same tank as the gtc.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I think what you're doing now is all you can really do. If the GT is still eating and behaving normally, it just needs to heal and the medication and salt you're providing should do the trick. Keep the temperature in the hospital tank a little higher than it'd normally be in your main tank to speed up the process. Good luck!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Time and clean water. You're doing pretty much everything you can here and it sounds like he's healing up.

Your last sentence wasn't very clear - are you putting him back with the oscar or in a different tank?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's how I read it.


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

well, i guess the hospital tank should be kept ready at all times if he does plan to put them back together.


----------

